# print a circuit directory



## newby-1 (Aug 28, 2010)

how do I create a custom circuit breaker directory for my breaker box to print


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a bunch of Excel format directories you can print out on letter paper. I use full page display pouches with sticky backs stuck inside panel doors. This way you can slip the directory in the pouch and remove it later to make changes.

I can e-mail the files to you if you like.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

For each room, e.g., upstairs NW room, I go clockwise around the room for each outlet, plus the overhead lamp.
It's a lot of outlets.

You can also find out, by measurement, which outlet is downstream of which.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Like SP said, Excel makes it very easy to create a panel directory. Instead of a drop-in sleeve I print mine on full sheet sticker material.

Use descriptive names like Front bedroom, master bedroom etc. Just labeling things Lights and Plugs does not meet the code requirement.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually use a table in word. Print it out, cut out the page border and stuff to make it smaller, and tack it on the plywood the panel is on. That way if I change something I just reprint a new copy and put it up.

I use descriptions like "plug near window in spare bedroom" if there's more then one breaker for same room. 

If I really wanted to get fancy I could just number the plugs and label them all, like I did with the network jacks.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Red, at leat here in the US usage of the spare bedroom label would not fly. When someone uses that bedroom the label is no longer descriptive as there is no spare bedroom. This is similar to labeling Marys bedroom and Mary moves out and the house is sold.


----------



## In Style (Jul 3, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have a bunch of Excel format directories you can print out on letter paper. I use full page display pouches with sticky backs stuck inside panel doors. This way you can slip the directory in the pouch and remove it later to make changes.
> 
> I can e-mail the files to you if you like.


Please! I need some help.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

See attached .zip file. :thumbsup:


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm guessing descriptors like 2F SW bedroom would be the kind of stuff that would meet code, but where in code should I read to understand panel labelling requirements?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Will, 225.37 would be the requirement for the directory. I would think your 2nd flr SW bedroom would be descriptive enough.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Jim, I think this is more applicable:

_*408.4 Field Identification Required. 

(A) Circuit Directory or Circuit Identification.* Every circuit and circuit modification shall be legibly identified as to its clear, evident, and specific purpose or use. The identification shall include sufficient detail to allow each circuit to be distinguished from all others. Spare positions that contain unused overcurrent devices or switches shall be described accordingly. The identification shall be included in a circuit directory that is located on the face or inside of the panel door in the case of a panelboard, and located at each switch or circuit breaker in a switchboard. No circuit shall be described in a manner that depends on transient conditions of occupancy._


Here is the handbook commentary on this:


> The requirement to provide an up-to-date, accurate, and legible circuit directory applies to panelboards and switchboards covered in Article 408. The circuit directory is an important feature for the safe operation of an electrical system under normal and emergency conditions. The purpose of an accurate and legible circuit directory in these types of equipment is to provide clear identification of circuit breakers and switches that may need to be operated by service personnel or others responding who need to operate a switch or circuit breaker in an emergency. This requirement is specific to switchboards and panelboards; however, the identification requirements of 110.22 apply to all disconnecting means.
> 
> Section 408.4 requires that the identification for every circuit supplied by a panelboard or switchboard be legible and clearly state the specific purpose for which the circuit is used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You are correct Petey, I only searched the PDF for "directory". It was't the one that you posted and I was still on the first cup of coffee. Good call :thumbsup: and thanks.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess here we don't have any codes on panel labeling. Most houses I've been to hardly label anything. When I moved into mine there was not a single label on the panel. It was fun doing it from scratch. I turned everything in the house on, then would go downstairs to turn off one breaker, then test empty outlets and see what turned off and mark it down, then move on to the next breaker.


----------



## Chris Crawford (Dec 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> See attached .zip file. :thumbsup:


Wow, thanks for the great forms. I realize it has been a while since the post but I just found this, downloaded and am using on my jobs. I appreciate the effort to make them and share them in the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Yoyizit said:


> You can also find out, by measurement, which outlet is downstream of which.


Good trick, how is that done?


----------

